# Help with my Elgin, Please



## jdw (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi folks...just picked up this bike yesterday and was hoping you could lend your expertise to answer some questions about it.

1) year and model
2) there are two patches about 1" wide on the top frame bar where the paint is slightly lighter in color...might this been from a hanging tank? Was this tank original to this model or added as an aftermarket thing? Anyone got one laying around they wanna sell?
3) are the pedals original/or appropriate for a bike of this vintage?
4) as you can see, the rims need a lot of work/replacement. The rear wheel, tho is covered in some sort of brown gunk...when you scrape it with your fingernail it exposes bright chrome/steel below. Was this rim originally painted and the paint has just gone all funky over the years? Would you strip it down to metal an leave bright, or repaint?
5) the front wheel has about a 6" segment where the steel-clad wood had just disintegrated/rusted away. Can this be repaired, or should it be replaced by a period replacement?
6) What sort of grips would be appropriate to the period?

Pics here.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## JOEL (Dec 9, 2008)

Great score!!! Looks to be from the late 20s. 

I can't see the spots on the top tube, but if they are in the right places, then they are likely from a hanging tank. 

I also notice a hole in the front fender which could be for a light or fender ornament. If it was a headlight then it probably had a battery tube mounted on the frame.

Grips would be coke bottle type. The pedals may be right (?)

The brown residue on the rims could be old glue (tires were glued on). Not much you can do about the rusted out section. These rims are not that difficult to find.


----------



## jdw (Dec 9, 2008)

*thanks, Joel.*

The light spots on the top bar are about 10 1/2" apart, so I was thinking tank and not battery, but then again I know very little about this stuff. The hole in the front fender: my guess is at one time it had an aftermarket light as the hole isn't centered well..I would think they would have done it better in the factory.

Any ideas on the model? I have a book from MLC but they start the Elgins in the 1930's and can't find a match.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 9, 2008)

Probably had a tank. Here's one with tank, note the position of the brackets:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280293077362

I would just plug that fender hole with a cool ornament.


----------



## jdw (Dec 9, 2008)

*thanks!*

Love the gooseneck on that bike. 

Dunno if the tank that's missing on mine was original tho. I see in the catalog reprints that models like the Oriole and Redbird didn't come with tanks, but you could buy one in the 1935 catalog for .98! That would be about $15 in today's dollars, so if anyone has one I got $15 burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh man, that bike is SWEEET!!! It looks the same as the Elgin Oriole listed in the 1933-34 Sears catalog, that was the last year for the 28"ers on Elgins. That New Dep. Model C brake may be a clue to the year, I don't think they made them for very long. There's a thread here that talks about that, I can't remember which one though. Also, that catalog page specs a Musselman brake on that bike, as most elgins of the 30s. So yours is likely a few years older. That seat is just amazing! AND it has the rack, fenders, and crossbrace handlebars! The hard to find stuff is there, excepting a tank. ~Adam


----------



## jdw (Dec 9, 2008)

*That was my guess, based on the catalog*

It looks very close to the '33-34 Oriole as shown in the catalog pic(is there something mounted on the front fender in the pic?), except the pic doesn't have a rack on the Oriole, plus as you note the Musselman brake.


----------



## sensor (Dec 9, 2008)

hmmmmmmmm.....that bike looks familiar




the wheels can be cleaned without harming the paint too much(im also not sure about the brown stuff youre talking about....is it inside the wheel or just spot on the outside?) 






the wheels started out like that and the clean shot is after a single pass with rubbing compound(normally id compound twice,glaze twice then wax but im lazy now)
as for the the marks chances are the are from a tank(mine had the marks from a tank and battery tube) if youve got access to a welder you can make your own in a few hours for about $15(the tank thats on mine is one i made)
good luck and very nice bike!


----------



## jdw (Dec 10, 2008)

*wow!*

Sensor: I'll post some pics later today of the wheel problems, but yours sure cleaned up nicely. I think mine are much further gone. Where did you get the tires? Gorgeous! How does she ride?

Meanwhile, I found this pic in the photo gallery here last night!


----------



## JOEL (Dec 10, 2008)

Sensor: I have a spare painted front wheel like that if you need one.


----------



## jdw (Dec 10, 2008)

*Joel: if Sensor doesn't want it...*

I'm sure interested!

I added a couple closeups of the wheels, Sensor. The first is the rear with the brown gunk..it looks like rust but it can be scraped away to reveal chrome underneath. If it's paint, it sure hasn't aged like the rest of the bike.

The second pic shows missing metal on the front rim, which is why I'm so interested in Joel's wheel!

Pics here, page down to bottom.


----------



## sensor (Dec 10, 2008)

if the woods in good shape(ie not dry rotted,cracked ,or warped)im interested!
shoot me a pm with some pictures and a price please...
thanks!


----------



## sensor (Dec 10, 2008)

she rides great 
the tires are solids from universal tires....they still make real singletubes(from what ive heard harpers sells the real ones) sorry about the cladding.......ive got the opposite problem cladding on the one spare wheel i have is rusty but good and the woods to brittle to even try to use(i did get a nice new departure sw hub out of it though....)


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 13, 2008)

I did come across that new departure post, it was said the model D came out in 1933, so your model C would be before that. Just more supporting info! ~Adam


----------



## jdw (Dec 13, 2008)

*thanks, Adam!*

Sure I wish I had some Elgin documenttation before 1935 so I can find year/model.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 13, 2008)

@ Sensor, here's that Lobdell clad front wheel. Missing axle and two spokes. Solid and straight (best I can tell w/o axle). $50 shipped.

I recommend the single tube tires from Harper over the solids from Universal. They are cheaper and more ridable.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are the wheel pix:


----------



## sensor (Dec 13, 2008)

JOEL said:


> @ Sensor, here's that Lobdell clad front wheel. Missing axle and two spokes. Solid and straight (best I can tell w/o axle). $50 shipped.
> 
> I recommend the single tube tires from Harper over the solids from Universal. They are cheaper and more ridable.



interested!
sent you a pm thanks


----------



## KansasJack (Dec 13, 2008)

*I had one similar to that.*

Here's one that I restored and sold earlier this year. My top bars are spaced a little farther apart than yours though.


----------



## jdw (Dec 14, 2008)

*wow!*

Gorgeous Kansas Jack!

Yesterday I got the rear hub unstrung and got the rust off...now I have nice, shiny rust.

I'm coflicted about keeping the rims bright or painting them.  I think I'm gonna just go the cleaning route with the whole project.

I did find two options for replacement wheels on 28" bikes others may be interested in.

A dealer for Flying Pigeon quoted me the following:

"The rims we stock are heavy stainless steel, "Westwood" profile, 28x1 1/2" rims. We have 32 hole rims and 40 hole rims.

Pricing for goods:

Tires - $15/per
Tubes - $5/per
Rims - $20/per"


----------



## jdw (Dec 14, 2008)

*also found these yesterday*

http://www.theoldbicycleshowroom.co.uk/28-x-112-vintage-westwood-rim-51-p.asp


----------



## JOEL (Dec 14, 2008)

@ Sensor, closeups...


----------



## sensor (Dec 14, 2008)

SOLD!!
shoot me an email or pm me with your info
thanks!
sent you my info in a pm


----------



## Robertriley (May 9, 2010)

I picked up the same bike with a tank on it.  My paint is about the same but my wheels are clean.  Do you still have it?  I was guessing that mine was a 1927 from surfing the net


----------



## Robertriley (May 19, 2010)

Are those solid tires on the Elgin?


----------

